# Old Martin Compound- What is it?



## AdamFortin (Oct 8, 2018)

So my dad recently dug out his old compound. Its a Martin, and not much else is known about it. I've done quite a bit of research, and can't come up with anything. On the wood, it has "2431" and "WHP 71385" or "WHP 91385" (Its hand written, so it could be either). I thought that the WHP maybe stood for Warthog? Although when I search pictures of early Warthogs, the cams don't match, and the paint doesn't match either. Any help would be really appreciated!


----------



## SixShooter14 (Nov 1, 2013)

pictures would be extremely helpful


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Guess have to use our imagination to figure out what bow it might be.


----------



## Confusion (Mar 10, 2019)

I bet it's a Martin.


Seriously though, they sold a lot of Jaguar models back in the 90s.


----------



## 918OKIE (Mar 2, 2019)

How about contact Martin


----------



## MGS5757 (Mar 7, 2019)

If its got a wood riser, its likely a Warthog, they came with at least 2 different cams and or wheel options over the period it was on the market and several colors as well


----------

